#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Final Year CS Projects Ideas

## aksg91

Can somebody please recommend projects based on Artificial Intelligence, Augmented Reality and Neural Networks for final year project of Computer Science branch?





  Similar Threads: Latest ECE project ideas for Final and pre-Final year students Pre Final year Mechanical projects ideas Need ideas for Embedded linux based final projects Mechanical Engineering - Final Year Project Ideas Minor pojects ideas for final year

----------


## Arjunjy

Hi Everyone.... Myself Arjun... Student of BACET,Jsr.
Final year student of Computer Science Branch in B.tech.
this site really done great work for Students...
I appreciating its feature...

Thanks

----------


## avinashp714

Hi Everyone.... Myself avinash... Student of b.tach,
Final year student of Computer Science Branch in B.tech.
this site really done great work for Students...
I appreciating its feature...

Thanks

Read more: Final Year CS Projects Ideas - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz21tyCZltQ

----------


## suman bhukar

where is the answer of the question asked above...??

----------

